# two way radios



## Dave757 (May 12, 2005)

hi Maplins have a range of two ways under£ 40 ,thinks -would be ideal for the reversing saga where the other half frantically waving arms disappears from sight in the rear view mirror. Anybody tried one of these? rgds deegod


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Had some for a couple of years now, invaluable when you have kids!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Even more useful when SWMBO has gotten lost in a large store or M/Home show!!


----------



## 89063 (May 13, 2005)

*two way radio*

Agree with previous comments,invaluable with kids,shows,shopping and any outdoor activites like ski-ing if you are trying to meet up(although limited coverage in mountains means it may take a few attempts),Gordon


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

Yo

Got a set of four from Argos. Ideal for reversing as you say. Other use's being to politely request that the kettle is but on when I'm returning with the dog in the lashing rain.

Found that they can be a bit temperamental when it comes to the range. Have had others on the air at the same time but there are enough channels to cope with this.

bill


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

The PMR channels here are fast becoming congested. Where I live shop security guards quite often ask you to move to another channel as they are using it. Of course I politely request that they fork out for an uncluttered and licensed system.

I find the PMR system also has an appalling range.

However I will let you all into a secret. I have purchased some radios which use an American frequency and are more powerful than allowed. Strictly speaking these are illegal to use, but how will you get caught?

The frequencies are uncluttered, there are more of them and best of all the range (on the flat in the countryside) is a true 3 miles. In vehicles ie vehicle to vehicle, the range is about a mile. Try that on PMR!

Search on ebay for MIDLAND. They cost me £32 delivered


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We got a couple of these on 'special' from Aldi a while back, they're ok and have a reasonable range as long as there aren't too many buildings around. The one problem we did have was at the peterborough show last year with channel congestion, you couldn't speak without someone else talking over you, very annoying and a problem on all the channels. Obviously a problem because of so many people in such a small area.

We do, however find them handy at the hypermarkets to keep in contact when we split up, makes people think you're a security guard though, we've had some strange looks!

I could live without 'em and only bought because they were cheap.

pete.


----------



## kerenza (May 14, 2005)

I too use american handhelds, so far they have been great, as there are not many about over here, the frequencies are empty. The best bit was that it only cost $29 for a pair of motorolas.

I have a pair of UK ones and they are hopeless, poor range, can't use them when the diesel is running due to interference.

The yankee ones are best, till we get caught!


Kerenza


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

If the Midland walkies are the same as the US site lists their specs. they operate on 462-467 mhz band @2-5 watts output. These are the legal PMR bands in the states. The UK is 446Mhz.

The allocation in the UK is as below:
459 - 460
FIXED
MOBILE

S5.271 S5.286B
459 - 460
FIXED
MOBILE
MOBILE-SATELLITE (Earth-to-space)

S5.209 S5.271 S5.286A S5.286B S5.286C
459 - 460
FIXED
MOBILE

S5.271 S5.286B

460 - 470 FIXED
MOBILE
Meteorological-Satellite (space-to-Earth)
S5.287 S5.288 S5.289 S5.290


S5.149 S5.294 S5.296 S5.300 S5.302 S5.304 S5.306 S5.311 S5.312
470 - 512
BROADCASTING
Fixed
Mobile

S5.292 S5.293
470 - 585
FIXED
MOBILE
BROADCASTING 

S5.291 S5.298
It is illegal to even posess them under the radio telecommunications act. 
Enjoy your chats, the men in grey suits may be knocking!  
Malc


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Men in grey suits knocking? Nah. During my time working for various parts of HM Government you can be triangulated to an area but then someone has to physically pinpoint you and for Mr & Mrs Motorhome fanatic that is expensive and time consuming, so I think not. Likelyhood of getting caught-extremely slim 8)


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

It would not be about triangulation, just interference.
 
Malc


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Be careful, Andysam - your avatar's tuning in to you right at this very moment...! 8) 

Barry


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Secret Squirrel strikes again!


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
bought a pair of uk type motorolas from argos for about £35 , a group of us in a 4x4 club use them whilst driving offroad they work well and range for us is about one and half miles , also got a hands free kit for them which you may find extremely useful as i did whilst at the wheel .
happy radio hunting!
cheers
kenny+stella


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello everyone,  

I looked on e-bay, there are dozens on offer. The Motorola T5920 package from America sounded quite good but only 5 mile and not 10 mile radius as on some. The deal I saw included battery charger (a must I would have thought) and a "stepdown" 220v-110v ? They say that they are useless in europe without the stepdown.

Is this true or do they all come with the stepdown ? Price at the time £33.50 + £16.00 postage (a bit steep I thought) + £2.00 Insurance

Can anyone advise ?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Buy the Midlands, rechargables and batts- it will be cheaper.


----------

